
Show HN: A Chrome Extension to create links to any part of a web page - aavshr
https://www.aavshr.dev/projects/anchor
======
aavshr
Hello HN, this is a prototype of a chrome extension I built over a weekend to
create links to any part of a webpage.

There are still a few bugs in its current state and does not work entirely for
all websites. I only picked up javascript recently (you can tell from the
source code) and would love some suggestions/contributions.

Source: [https://github.com/aavshr/anchor](https://github.com/aavshr/anchor)
Backend Source: [https://github.com/aavshr/anchor-
backend](https://github.com/aavshr/anchor-backend)

